# Shaving Soap Bowls & Cigar Boxes



## lillybella (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm looking for inexpensive shaving bowls & cigar boxes for shaving kits?

Anyone know any good places to look?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 9, 2014)

I really like the black plastic salsa bowls from the dollar store but they don't have a lid. Otherwise, a wide shallow plastic tub like hand cream come in would work good. Most soap supply companies have different plastic containers.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Obsidian :razz:

I'm really looking for wood, metal and ceramic.

Any ideas?


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's a neat wooden bowl I was thinking of using, not for shaving soap, but now you have me thinking.

http://www.pier1.com/Napa-Tidbit-Bowls/PS54466,default,pd.html#q=wooden-bowls&start=1


----------



## lillybella (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice - Thank you JustBeachy :razz:


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 9, 2014)

Also google cigar boxes and some links pop up with all sorts of used cigar boxes. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 9, 2014)

I have tried that but I'm not sure of the quality.

Has anyone bought any of these cigar boxes on google?


----------



## Sagebrush (Dec 17, 2014)

I haven't bought any cigar boxes online, but I found one for my shaving kits at a thrift store for $1.99. It did take me a while to find one just the right height for the mug, though. 

I went to a local potter's shop for my shaving mugs. Spent more than I would've liked, but I wanted to keep things local and handmade.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 17, 2014)

This is beautiful!

I just love this!

Thank you!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 17, 2014)

Find a cigar shop near you and see if they have any boxes they are willing to give away or sell.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 17, 2014)

What a great idea, Seawolf!

I don't think they even have cigar stores anymore!


----------



## Sagebrush (Dec 18, 2014)

lillybella said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> I just love this!
> 
> Thank you!




Thanks, lillybella!  

And I like Seawolf's idea too. Might have to try that next time.


----------

